# Procraftination



## pottersusan (Aug 29, 2016)

Procraftination: the art of avoiding the activities of daily living, in order to work on craft projects.


----------



## pottersusan (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm an expert
 
Copper clay


----------



## AJLang (Aug 29, 2016)

They look brilliant


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 29, 2016)

Lovely work.  I'll post pictures of my craftiness as and when I have something to share.  It's my mother's birthday soon...so a card is likely to be my first entry in the 'procraftination' gallery.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2016)

How about using your diabetes detritus?


----------



## Copepod (Aug 29, 2016)

Love the concept of procraftination. Rarely do any craft myself, although I enjoy using needle and thread to repair fabric items instead of sending for recycling. Have been known to postpone household chores for sports or outdoor activities or gardening, though!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 29, 2016)

I am afraid the limit of my own creativity is piano playing and manufacturing the occasional fishing fly.






















Curiously enough these things catch quite a lot of salmon, sea trout, trout and grayling and I have managed to build myself quite an extended client base although I could not make a full time living from teaching fishing and dressing flies and selling them unfortunately. Here is a fresh salmon I caught last year on the River Lune.  Living proof that there are some half blind, really stupid fish swimming in our rivers. This fresh cock fish (male) was returned to the river to spawn


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 29, 2016)

Here's another contribution to the recycled packaging gallery.  They're made by a creative artist named Pamela Graham who used to be my neighbour.  The first was made using packaging from anti-depressants and pain-killers...it was all about being a woman.  The second is more whimsical.   Next time you're invited to a wedding why not concoct a fascinator with your diabetic rubbish.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm licking my lips...






[/QUOTE]
...because I'm bloomin' starvin' and I love fish


----------



## Amigo (Aug 29, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I am afraid the limit of my own creativity is piano playing and manufacturing the occasional fishing fly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a very fine specimen DL and the fish isn't too bad either! Lol


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Aug 29, 2016)

Love the idea of procraftination, Susan  - I spend a lot of time doing this too, though not as expertly as you 

You have reminded me that my card site (I sell cards to friends - very much as an amateur, not a business, just to raise money for charity) desperately needs updating .... I keep making the cards and not getting round to posting them    Will come back to this thread and post the link when it's a bit more up-to-date, and also see if I can find photos of some of the fancier cards I've made for family.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm far from crafty but I love your creations! I spend a lot of time colouring even though I'm not very good at it. I'm just about to start this one


----------



## Annette (Aug 29, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> I'm far from crafty but I love your creations! I spend a lot of time colouring even though I'm not very good at it. I'm just about to start this one View attachment 1758


I've discovered I like colouring-when I need something mindless to do (not quite the 'minfulness' they were supposed to be) but I also discovered they bring out bits of my personality - the other day I was doing one totally at random, on purpose, to see how it looked, and found that I didnt like it at all,either doing it or having done it. I have to do them with a pattern or colourscheme or something - I just can't do random, even in something as silly as colouring in!


----------



## Amigo (Aug 29, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> I'm far from crafty but I love your creations! I spend a lot of time colouring even though I'm not very good at it. I'm just about to start this one View attachment 1758



Has the makings of a very nice design for a tattoo that Rosie.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 29, 2016)

I organise the Secret Santa at work and one year we decided that the presents should cost nothing.  This meant that they could be something you no longer wanted (perhaps a used book or CD), something you'd found (there was a lovely fossil) or something you'd made.  My lucky dip recipient was a young lad who was a bit of a perv...so I made him an erotic art colouring book.  I don't know where I've put the file, but I could search it out if anyone wants to do some X-rated colouring-in.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Aug 29, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> I organise the Secret Santa at work and one year we decided that the presents should cost nothing.  This meant that they could be something you no longer wanted (perhaps a used book or CD), something you'd found (there was a lovely fossil) or something you'd made.  My lucky dip recipient was a young lad who was a bit of a perv...so I made him an erotic art colouring book.  I don't know where I've put the file, but I could search it out if anyone wants to do some X-rated colouring-in.



LOL!! I've been looking at a colouring book of swear words on amazon!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 29, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> I organise the Secret Santa at work and one year we decided that the presents should cost nothing.  This meant that they could be something you no longer wanted (perhaps a used book or CD), something you'd found (there was a lovely fossil) or something you'd made.  My lucky dip recipient was a young lad who was a bit of a perv...so I made him an erotic art colouring book.  I don't know where I've put the file, but I could search it out if anyone wants to do some X-rated colouring-in.




Your sense of original thinking is indeed most erm.................erm..............erm...........commendable (phew)


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Aug 29, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Has the makings of a very nice design for a tattoo that Rosie.



Don't tempt me..! I already have four Disney Princess tattoos...soon to be 5!


----------



## pottersusan (Aug 30, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> I'm far from crafty but I love your creations! I spend a lot of time colouring even though I'm not very good at it. I'm just about to start this one View attachment 1758


Colouring is very therapeutic, as are Zentangles (doodles!) or a touch of Van Gogh painting by numbers!


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm at the lace making as ever and working on two projects atm, one is a shawl in a gorgeous fine yarn in crochet, the other is a scarf using something called cro-tat which is a combination of tatting (tying knots in bits of string) and crochet (also tying knots in bits of string, but different). If I can get some daylight I'll take pics of my progress to show you.

The stuff for Malawi went out last week, having been sent to the van company in Oban in July, we're waiting for the reaction. There were over a hundred jumper/hat sets, made by the craft club I go to and more than 20 blankets made from squares, either knitted or crocheted and all donated by you in here plus my Pals over at Ravelry. I still have some squares to join up, so no more for now pls, but I want to say thanks again to all of you who donated.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 30, 2016)

What a lovely thing to do for the folks in Malawi.  Next time you have a 'knitting drive' please let me know and I'll pitch in.

Get the camera out please...I'd love to see some of your hand made lace.  I do a bit of lace knitting too.  When I get my winter woolies out I'll take a couple of photos to share with the procraftinators.


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 30, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> What a lovely thing to do for the folks in Malawi.  Next time you have a 'knitting drive' please let me know and I'll pitch in.
> 
> Get the camera out please...I'd love to see some of your hand made lace.  I do a bit of lace knitting too.  When I get my winter woolies out I'll take a couple of photos to share with the procraftinators.


Good for you, and I will let you know. The van goes out once or twice per year, whenever they have a full load to make it worthwhile and carries all sorts of stuff from our knitted/crocheted bits, to tinned goods, to building materials and sometimes medicines, though they only do that last when there's a UK doctor going out as well.


----------



## pottersusan (Aug 30, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> I'm at the lace making as ever and working on two projects atm, one is a shawl in a gorgeous fine yarn in crochet, the other is a scarf using something called cro-tat which is a combination of tatting (tying knots in bits of string) and crochet (also tying knots in bits of string, but different). If I can get some daylight I'll take pics of my progress to show you.
> 
> The stuff for Malawi went out last week, having been sent to the van company in Oban in July, we're waiting for the reaction. There were over a hundred jumper/hat sets, made by the craft club I go to and more than 20 blankets made from squares, either knitted or crocheted and all donated by you in here plus my Pals over at Ravelry. I still have some squares to join up, so no more for now pls, but I want to say thanks again to all of you who donated.


I'm in awe of lace makers. Ive had a go,  but its not for me! Ill stick to the clay.


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 30, 2016)

The evidence: Cro-tat scarf





and the crochet shawl, got a lo-o-o-ong way to go on both.




If you look carefully you can make out the tine beads, they are 2mm across which gives you some idea how fine the thread is, the magenta silk is half as thick. Yes, I know, I'm nuts.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 30, 2016)

I like a woman who isn't afraid of some colour!  Beautiful work Alison.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 30, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Good for you, and I will let you know. The van goes out once or twice per year, whenever they have a full load to make it worthwhile and carries all sorts of stuff from our knitted/crocheted bits, to tinned goods, to building materials and sometimes medicines, though they only do that last when there's a UK doctor going out as well.




If you shout out near the next time I am sure that I can find something to chuck in too


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 30, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> I like a woman who isn't afraid of some colour!  Beautiful work Alison.


Snort! I do like bright things, but the magenta thing is for a friend's mum and the shawl isn't as 'in your face' as that, the photo isn't very good and the colours not so harsh. It's a gorgeous yarn to work with though and the autumn colours are right up my street, along with purple. The shawl will be for me. Oh yes, thank you.


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 30, 2016)

@Diabeticliberty, I will do that very thing. Thanks.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Aug 30, 2016)

Wow, that's amazing, Alison - so intricate   I don't think I would have the patience (or indeed, the eyesight).

I knitted a jumper once - it only took me 7 years  I don't think I am a natural needlecrafter


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Aug 31, 2016)

These are some of my recent cards (sorry the pics are so big, I don't have time to resize them):

Mother's day





Father's day (my Dad likes bright yellow!)





Mum's birthday





Dad's birthday








Parents' Diamond anniversary


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Aug 31, 2016)

And a couple I made for R:





(this one is now available for sale, hence the website info)


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Aug 31, 2016)

Father's day last year (also now for sale)





Mum's birthday last year





I seem to be missing some photos - I know they're somewhere, just not uploaded to Photobucket - but that's quite enough for now anyway


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 31, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Don't tempt me..! I already have four Disney Princess tattoos...soon to be 5!



What ones have you got??? Ive got Snow White, Cinderella, Belle, and Ariel tattooed on my leg, as well as, the 7 dwarves, Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Daisy, Goofy, Pluto, Pooh, Piglet, Flounder, Stitch, Captain Hook, Maleficent, Ursula and Tinkerbell!!!


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 31, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> LOL!! I've been looking at a colouring book of swear words on amazon!



I have one!!! I loved coluring in some of the words!!!


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 31, 2016)

I loved watching the ladies doing Lace making at the GDSF, I wouldnt have the patience to do it.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 31, 2016)

I once knew a rather exotic lady who had a large letter W tattooed on each buttock. When she bent over it all made sense


----------



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I once knew a rather exotic lady who had a large letter W tattooed on each buttock. When she bent over it all made sense


Trust you to lower the tone!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 31, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Trust you to lower the tone!


He can't help it.  He spends too much time fiddling with his flies


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 31, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I once knew a rather exotic lady who had a large letter W tattooed on each buttock. When she bent over it all made sense



It could have been worse she could have had a B on each cheek!!!


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 31, 2016)

@TheClockworkDodo. Ooh, gorgeous! Those are so good, will be trawling the site for something special for a special someone soon.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Aug 31, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> @TheClockworkDodo. Ooh, gorgeous! Those are so good, will be trawling the site for something special for a special someone soon.



Thanks, Alison   They are a bit fancier than a lot of the ones on the site, tbh, which are mostly older ones, but I can make to order if you can't find anything you like (though it would cost a bit more because I'd have to charge postage), and there will be some new ones coming soon, I hope.

I forgot to post the link to the site, it's http://cards4me.blogspot.co.uk/ (I hope it's OK to post it - all profits go to Invest in ME, I don't make anything from it, in fact I make a loss!)


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Aug 31, 2016)

This is the one I was looking for yesterday, made to order for a friend's wedding from a group of us.  My friend's hobby is cake decorating, so I wanted a cake theme, and I knew her wedding colours were teal, gold, and cream.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 31, 2016)

At school I once made a blue elephant out of clay. It actually started as an elephant but due to some impromptu modifications that needed undertaking during the manufacturing process it was necessary to turn it into a wooly mammoth. My mother was very proud of me even though it kept tipping it's back legs into the air as I kind of front loaded the prehistoric beast with a little bit too much clay. One day when my brother was off sick from school he took it into the garden and used it for target practice with my air rifle. Whoever said that the dinosaurs were finished off by a meteor were pulling your proverbial legs. It was our Fred wot did it


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 31, 2016)

Pesky brothers know nothing about art appreciation DL.  I had to contend with sarcastic critique from three of them.  I guess that's why I'm so lippy.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 1, 2016)

Just made this origami birthday card for my mum...


I drew the washing line, pegs and grass using a metallic gold pen.  Quite please with the effect.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 1, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Just made this origami birthday card for my mum...
> 
> View attachment 1782
> I drew the washing line, pegs and grass using a metallic gold pen.  Quite please with the effect.


That's fabulous!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 1, 2016)

Northerner said:


> That's fabulous!


Thanks, but I think 'cute' is probably a more apt description.


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 1, 2016)

@Marsbartoastie, I love that.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 1, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> @Marsbartoastie, I love that.


Thanks my lovely.  I found a site that had animated instructions for making the little clothes:
http://en.origami-club.com/clothes/
I bloomin' love the worldwide web of wonders...you can find _anything _out there!


----------



## Annette (Sep 1, 2016)

Speaking of origami, heres one I just made for OH-all the maps are from the Wirral, from whence he hails. I'm quite pleased with it, if I do say so myself.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 1, 2016)

Origami and maps...a wonderful combination and right up my street.  I work in mapping   I once made a card with 9 hearts in a block on a dark card.  The centre of each heart was a place that was special to the person it was made for.


----------



## Annette (Sep 1, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Origami and maps...a wonderful combination and right up my street.  I work in mapping   I once made a card with 9 hearts in a block on a dark card.  The centre of each heart was a place that was special to the person it was made for.


Ooh, I like that idea. Might try that...


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 1, 2016)

Annette said:


> Ooh, I like that idea. Might try that...


It's a simple idea, but produced a very attractive and personal card.  I stuck a heart shaped crystal thing in the middle of the central heart...which represented home (because home is where the heart is).


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Sep 1, 2016)

Ooh, I like those, Marsbartoastie and Annette   I have done something similar to the washing line with gold string and decorated Christmas stocking die cuts - I sent one to my parents for Christmas last year and was going to make more and add them to my site for Christmas this year.  Will try to post a photo when I do!


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 1, 2016)

Who would have thought a Diabetes forum could be such a source of inspiration.  I really like the origami ideas.  

Have you seen the Secret Folds book?  I made one for someone who was moving away from the area.  They were used in China as storage for sewing threads and patterns for their stitching.

Also we are about to raffle the final limited edition calendar that was woven by our weaving group in aid of DUK.  We go have already raised  £2500 so we are hoping to top that up at Truro Day on 12 Sep.  I will let you know how it goes, and if anyone is anywhere near come along to pitch 34 and buy a ticket.


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 1, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Just made this origami birthday card for my mum...
> 
> View attachment 1782
> I drew the washing line, pegs and grass using a metallic gold pen.  Quite please with the effect.



What a fabulous card.  Simple idea and very effective.


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 1, 2016)

Annette said:


> View attachment 1785 Speaking of origami, heres one I just made for OH-all the maps are from the Wirral, from whence he hails. I'm quite pleased with it, if I do say so myself.


no wonder you are pleased with this.  Will done.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 2, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> Have you seen the Secret Folds book?  I made one for someone who was moving away from the area.  They were used in China as storage for sewing threads and patterns for their stitching.


Ooh - I've never come across 'secret folds' and I'm intrigued.  I'll do an online search for instructions and have a go.  How could I resist?


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi Crafters

Not one of mine, but my mummy knit this Moschino inspired wonder for my birthday.  I think it's absolutely beautiful...and so is she.  I LOVE THAT WOMAN!!!


----------



## Shelagh Duffill (Sep 19, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> Who would have thought a Diabetes forum could be such a source of inspiration.  I really like the origami ideas.
> 
> Have you seen the Secret Folds book?  I made one for someone who was moving away from the area.  They were used in China as storage for sewing threads and patterns for their stitching.
> 
> Also we are about to raffle the final limited edition calendar that was woven by our weaving group in aid of DUK.  We go have already raised  £2500 so we are hoping to top that up at Truro Day on 12 Sep.  I will let you know how it goes, and if anyone is anywhere near come along to pitch 34 and buy a ticket.



Lovely Calendar - I have hung mine up already in my loom room !


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 19, 2016)

Shelagh Duffill said:


> Lovely Calendar - I have hung mine up already in my loom room !


Loom room!  Loom...room!!!  Where do you live Shelagh...Kensington Palace?!?!


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 19, 2016)

Shelagh Duffill said:


> Lovely Calendar - I have hung mine up already in my loom room !


Glad that you like the calendar Shelagh.  Have you finished your Rep warp ?


----------



## stephknits (Sep 19, 2016)

Thought I'd better live up to my name...


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 19, 2016)

stephknits said:


> View attachment 1948 View attachment 1948 View attachment 1949 Thought I'd better live up to my name...  View attachment 1950View attachment 1951View attachment 1952


Absolutely lovely stuff Steph...and very beautifully modelled too.  Your Fair Isle work is especially accomplished. What have you got on your needles at the moment?


----------



## stephknits (Sep 19, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Absolutely lovely stuff Steph...and very beautifully modelled too.  Your Fair Isle work is especially accomplished. What have you got on your needles at the moment?


Many thanks!  Am currently knitting some 16th century sleeves for my daughter's kirtle, as you do.  How about you?


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 19, 2016)

Those are great @stephknits, I'm jealous, my colourwork was always total pants.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 19, 2016)

stephknits said:


> Many thanks!  Am currently knitting some 16th century sleeves for my daughter's kirtle, as you do.  How about you?


It's confession time for me.  I love to knit, but I hate sewing things together when I'm finished.  I therefore have two jumpers that are in pieces awaiting attention.  The first is a vintage pattern and the second is from a Jaeger collection.  The third is my current project.  It's knitted on a circular needle, top down, in a single piece...no sewing required.  Hurrah!



One of these days I'll sit down and work out how to post pictures properly instead of just doing a screen grab.


----------



## stephknits (Sep 19, 2016)

Looking back over knitting photos, I found this


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 19, 2016)

stephknits said:


> Looking back over knitting photos, I found this View attachment 1959


They're truly gruesome!


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 19, 2016)

I have nearly finished weaving a scarf for a friend and here is the sample.


----------



## AndBreathe (Sep 19, 2016)

I want some foxy mittens!

I can knit, but it doesn't grow quickly enough for me.  I much prefer to take a piece of fabric, add another, run a seam up it, and hey presto!, it's double the size!  What's not to like?


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 20, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> I have nearly finished weaving a scarf for a friend and here is the sample.


That's absolutely stunning!


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 20, 2016)

@SB2015, I'm well impressed, I wish my weaving looked that good. I have an Ashford Knitter's Loom and I love it, I just haven't quite got the hang of it yet. Plus I'm trying save up for a warping frame cos walking back and fore between two chairs is exhausting, LOL.


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 20, 2016)

@stephknits - EEK!


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 20, 2016)

As a token man on this thread of crafting ladies, I can't knit, crochet, weave, embroider, or make Christmas cards, but I do paint in oils and watercolours. Does that qualify as a craft, or a trade beneath contempt?


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 20, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> As a token man on this thread of crafting ladies, I can't knit, crochet, weave, embroider, or make Christmas cards, but I do paint in oils and watercolours. Does that qualify as a craft, or a trade beneath contempt?


It counts cos I do it too and I sez it does. I don't do so much in oils or acrylics these days, but I still get out the watercolours from time to time.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 20, 2016)

Oh thanks, Alison. If I can conquer the technology, I might post a few examples. Just to prove that deep inside this coarse exterior is a sophisticated man of art. Well, sort of.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 20, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> As a token man on this thread of crafting ladies, I can't knit, crochet, weave, embroider, or make Christmas cards, but I do paint in oils and watercolours. Does that qualify as a craft, or a trade beneath contempt?



Yaaaaaay Victor, I've been looking for somebody to paint the ceiling above my cooker. The paint has bubbled from that silly George Foreman grill I bought last month. Please send me your (mates)rates and we can talk turkey.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 21, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Yaaaaaay Victor, I've been looking for somebody to paint the ceiling above my cooker. The paint has bubbled from that silly George Foreman grill I bought last month. Please send me your (mates)rates and we can talk turkey.


I paint figurative art, not greasy ceilings, you philistine. Still do it for money, mind.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 21, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Oh thanks, Alison. If I can conquer the technology, I might post a few examples. Just to prove that deep inside this coarse exterior is a sophisticated man of art. Well, sort of.


If you manage to work out how to post photos please tell me.  I'm reduced to using screenshots which are pants.  It's good to see another man in this female dominated thread and I look forward to seeing your work.

It's not a craft, but I've just made some delicious Scottish shortbread.  Anyone fancy a wedge?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 21, 2016)

They look all a bit ooh la la. I hope you don't get crumbs in bed Toadstool


----------



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> If you manage to work out how to post photos please tell me. I'm reduced to using screenshots which are pants. It's good to see another man in this female dominated thread and I look forward to seeing your work.


I usually just drag and drop a picture into the post. When you do this you'll see little icons appear below the post before you post it - select 'Full image' to post the, erm, full image


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 21, 2016)

The last few days I have been on a bronze casting course at a wonderful place called The Okd Kennels in Devon.  I go along and try out things that I am very unlikely to do again after the course, but so enjoy having fun at trying things out. I chose to make a bronze version of a bowl that my husband had turned, as well as a walnut.  Such an amazing process with moulding, making a 'tree' melting the bronze and pouring and then a day of finishing to get rid of marks from the air holes..  I learnt so much from the others doing the course, including something called food save moulding material.  A chocolate bowl?


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 21, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> If you manage to work out how to post photos please tell me.  I'm reduced to using screenshots which are pants.  It's good to see another man in this female dominated thread and I look forward to seeing your work.
> 
> It's not a craft, but I've just made some delicious Scottish shortbread.  Anyone fancy a wedge?
> 
> View attachment 1965


To post your photo
Type your message, then go down to upload a file. If you click on Find a file(I think) it gives you the choice of using an existing photo or taking one to use.


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 21, 2016)

@Marsbartoastie and @SB2015,  s'easy, you can create an album* in here, or store pics somewhere like Photobucket and then use the pic icon (next to the smiley face) on the tool bar to post the link.

*At the top of the page, look for the Media tab, choose the 'Add Media' option and follow the 'An Album' option then create an Album and upload your image(s). Once that's done, you can copy an paste the link as described above.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 21, 2016)

Thank for all the guidance on posting photos.  I'll give it a go.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 21, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> The last few days I have been on a bronze casting course at a wonderful place called The Okd Kennels in Devon.  I go along and try out things that I am very unlikely to do again after the course, but so enjoy having fun at trying things out. I chose to make a bronze version of a bowl that my husband had turned, as well as a walnut.  Such an amazing process with moulding, making a 'tree' melting the bronze and pouring and then a day of finishing to get rid of marks from the air holes..  I learnt so much from the others doing the course, including something called food save moulding material.  A chocolate bowl?


Ooh...I'm so jealous.  What a wonderful thing to try...and what excellent results.  The walnut is glorious!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 11, 2016)

When @Marsbartoastie posted her washing line card I said I'd post this one here once I'd started making more, so here it is:







The big stars may vary a bit, I have some different ones so I'm experimenting


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 11, 2016)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> When @Marsbartoastie posted her washing line card I said I'd post this one here once I'd started making more, so here it is:
> The big stars may vary a bit, I have some different ones so I'm experimenting



Nice work CD.  You've reminded me to get cracking with my Christmas cards.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## pottersusan (Nov 11, 2016)

Aluminium tree decorations.
 Ceramic Rudolph


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 11, 2016)

All of these talents you are all showing are highly commendable. I can however turn a family sized (large family) jam sponge cake into a tiny heap of crumbs in less than ten seconds. How'd you like them apples?


----------



## pottersusan (Apr 16, 2017)

Thought I would revive this thread for all of us who like to make things.

I'm an expert at making a mess


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 16, 2017)

Glad that you have revived this thread.  I have spotted lots of references to different crafts elsewhere.
So perhaps they can add to this.

Just about to take off my very own silk scarf.  I tend to weave for others and it is good to have one of my own.
I shall post a photo when it has been finished.


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 17, 2017)

I don't do much craft stuff. I'll be attempting to decorate a bra soon! But I do go pottery painting a few times a year, which I do find very relaxing.


----------



## pottersusan (Apr 17, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> I don't do much craft stuff. I'll be attempting to decorate a bra soon! But I do go pottery painting a few times a year, which I do find very relaxing.


its strange - the bit I enjoy least in pottery is the decoration. I like getting muddy!


----------



## pottersusan (Apr 17, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> Glad that you have revived this thread.  I have spotted lots of references to different crafts elsewhere.
> So perhaps they can add to this.
> 
> Just about to take off my very own silk scarf.  I tend to weave for others and it is good to have one of my own.
> I shall post a photo when it has been finished.


That sounds like me - I have very little of my own pottery around, but plenty of other peoples.

I look forward to seeing the scarf.


----------



## stephknits (Apr 17, 2017)

am doing a knit along blanket at the moment - I get a pattern for a square sent every 2 weeks, am impatiently waiting for the next one at the minute..


----------



## pottersusan (Apr 17, 2017)

stephknits said:


> am doing a knit along blanket at the moment - I get a pattern for a square sent every 2 weeks, am impatiently waiting for the next one at the minute..


I've not heard of that - sounds like a good idea.

Knitting is not my forte, but have been amazingly successful recently. When all sewn up pics will be posted.


----------



## stephknits (Apr 17, 2017)

will post pic of work so far when I'm at home - unfortunately am duty manager on Easter Monday.
I hate the sewing up bit, am looking forward to seeing the results pottersusan


----------



## stephknits (Apr 17, 2017)

Here are the first 9 squares, should be 30 by the end of the year.  Oh the suspense, the excitement, it's a rollercoaster ride here in sunny Suffolk


----------



## grovesy (Apr 17, 2017)

stephknits said:


> View attachment 3222
> Here are the first 9 squares, should be 30 by the end of the year.  Oh the suspense, the excitement, it's a rollercoaster ride here in sunny Suffolk


Very nice, are they done using fine yarn.


----------



## stephknits (Apr 17, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Very nice, are they done using fine yarn.


No, it is Aran weight. Knits nice and quick.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 17, 2017)

stephknits said:


> No, it is Aran weight. Knits nice and quick.


Oh, it looked too fine to be aran.


----------



## pottersusan (Apr 19, 2017)

stephknits said:


> View attachment 3222
> Here are the first 9 squares, should be 30 by the end of the year.  Oh the suspense, the excitement, it's a rollercoaster ride here in sunny Suffolk


They look absolutely brilliant - but I fear they are beyond my capabilities Definite gold stars for you @stephknits


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 19, 2017)

I really like the idea of a square a month.  It will be great to see the whole collection put together.

A few years ago I was diong a painting course (before weaving took hold) and the best year was when I spent a whole year taking a small square from the same place on each month of a gardening calendar.  I then used that to play with using different types of paint, charcoal, pastels, reverse colours, tones...  it was so freeing as I was not trying to represent anything particular. Just fun.


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 19, 2017)

They look good Steph.
I remember when I was in senior school, my sister was in the year above me. One of the art projects we had to do was knit a square with an owl on it. I couldnt knit to save my life, so I dug out my sisters one that she done the previous year and took that in as mine!


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 19, 2017)

You naughty girl, Stitch, I hope you owned up and took the lumps


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 19, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> They look good Steph.
> I remember when I was in senior school, my sister was in the year above me. One of the art projects we had to do was knit a square with an owl on it. I couldnt knit to save my life, so I dug out my sisters one that she done the previous year and took that in as mine!


I call that resourceful!!


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 19, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> You naughty girl, Stitch, I hope you owned up and took the lumps


Nope! I even got a better grade than she did the previous year!


----------



## stephknits (Apr 19, 2017)

Ha! That is brilliant Stitch!  I shan't be telling my girls that story!


----------



## pottersusan (Apr 21, 2017)

Getting to sewing on buttons stage - a job I don't like. It'll probably take longer to get round to sewing on the buttons than it did to knit the cardigan


----------



## SB2015 (May 3, 2017)

My very own scarf is finished.  

Hand dyed yarns & hand woven.  The three scarves all looked very different and the dyeing took a bit of working out but very pleased with the outcome, and finally made something for myself. I forgot to photograph the other one.


----------



## Stitch147 (May 3, 2017)

Very pretty. Lovely colours.


----------



## stephknits (May 3, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> My very own scarf is finished.
> 
> Hand dyed yarns & hand woven.  The three scarves all looked very different and the dyeing took a bit of working out but very pleased with the outcome, and finally made something for myself. I forgot to photograph the other one.
> View attachment 3314 View attachment 3315


They are amazing!  So lovely.  I have finished square 10 of 30 on my blanket, can't wait for the next pattern to arrive in my inbox


----------



## SB2015 (May 4, 2017)

stephknits said:


> They are amazing!  So lovely.  I have finished square 10 of 30 on my blanket, can't wait for the next pattern to arrive in my inbox


Any more photos so far?


----------



## pottersusan (May 4, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> My very own scarf is finished.
> 
> Hand dyed yarns & hand woven.  The three scarves all looked very different and the dyeing took a bit of working out but very pleased with the outcome, and finally made something for myself. I forgot to photograph the other one.
> View attachment 3314 View attachment 3315


Wow! They are beautiful.


----------



## stephknits (May 4, 2017)

Square 10


----------



## SB2015 (May 4, 2017)

stephknits said:


> View attachment 3324 Square 10


Nice one Steff
I like the choice of tonal colours.

Are they all knitted in the same thickness yarns?


----------



## pottersusan (May 5, 2017)

stephknits said:


> View attachment 3324 Square 10


I am in awe of your knitting skills. One ball of wool is enough for me!


----------



## Ditto (May 5, 2017)

I always fancied doing weaving. The boys in Junior 4 got to do that and we got cross-stitch but I loved that too. Not done any crafts since though. Can't knit for toffee. Did try knitting squares for the homeless, the poor devils getting my lumpy blankets.  

The heading made me laugh.


----------



## pottersusan (May 13, 2017)

Off to a knit and knatter group this afternoon. I need a little support with my new knitting project. For the first time ever I'm using more than one colour of yarn


----------



## Robin (May 13, 2017)

pottersusan said:


> Off to a knit and knatter group this afternoon. I need a little support with my new knitting project. For the first time ever I'm using more than one colour of yarn


Do you find the DF's first cousin, the Knitting Fairy, twists the different coloured balls of wool together when you're not looking? That was always my trouble!


----------



## pottersusan (May 14, 2017)

Robin said:


> Do you find the DF's first cousin, the Knitting Fairy, twists the different coloured balls of wool together when you're not looking? That was always my trouble!


I think the DF has lots of evil relations , one of whom is the Crochet Fairy who is making me very crochetty as I'm trying to teach myself to crochet.


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 9, 2017)

Felting is really magical, but quite hard work.  I woke this morning feeling very achey, but happy and comfy in my new slippers which incorporate my orthotics. I included little splashes of silk fibres on the inside which appear on the rolled top, and used some yarn that I bought in Denmark for the flash, as I wanted to have a bit of Denmark in these after my weaving tour of there.  
 I shall never buy another pair of slippers.


----------

